# Females that work! Personal favorite



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

KNPV titled at the age of 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbnxTFDKASw


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Tsk tsk, Tim. Still need to work on the clip music.  Instead of Usher, how about BTO's "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet" or The Band's "Up on Cripple Creek?" 

Nice dog by the way.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Tsk tsk, Tim. Still need to work on the clip music.  Instead of Usher, how about BTO's "You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet" or The Band's "Up on Cripple Creek?"
> 
> Nice dog by the way.


I had nothing to do with the music


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

very nice. she flys


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

she's got it in spades


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> she's got it in spades


Drew, you are something else. How do I decode this?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I dig her, a lot


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> I dig her, a lot


Me too, that was my old females Fida's Aunt! Her mom was MR1 at a little over a year old.
I have to get your lingo down cause this isn't the first time I was left thinking, what does he mean?
I need video of your new pup! How's he doing?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

she's doin well, takin a little break from biting stuff whilst the teeth come in, using the time to work the environmentals and objects of opposition, no ****** in the armor so far, and I've been lookin........


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If you guys look well, you can see what a very good decoy can do....

Dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not fall down ?? Catch the dog on the shoulder by targeting, and not on the crook of the arm ?? I give up.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He helps her through for sure but that's his job, right?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice video pic Tim, shes real nice


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not fall down ?? Catch the dog on the shoulder by targeting, and not on the crook of the arm ?? I give up.


 you really can´t see it or are you f***cking around?

Helping her from pulling to pushing on the legbites by his hand on her head and the little movements of his leg. Back attack, let her regrip by letting her back legs on the ground. Front attack giving treat image but in her bite give in by letting her/helping her to push back his shoulder.

All little thing that makes a decoy a good (trainings)helper. And this guy is good in helping and real (trial) decoying.

Selena


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

that decoy is what we refer to as a HELPER....we dont call all our suitwearing folk decoys, we have decoys and we have helpers, I prefer a helper any time of day as to a decoy, not every decoy can HELP a dog...he might know the trial guidelines but that doesnt mean he can actualy do anything to help a dog...I would say this is a very good decoy/helper...a rare breed indeed


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

It would help to know the program better & what the exercises are supposed to look like, in other sports it is a totally different picture... I saw the legbite help, but not the other things.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was ****ing around.

I just love watching KNPV decoys fall down. The dog has jumped from way way to far away, barely gets a bite under the arm that is jutting out, and the guy falls down.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Anna, here some vids from a trial (contest, not certifying trial). Esp the decoy who does "de stok" (stick attack) is a good trial decoy (3x on the nationals) as well as a helper on training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aDHduxbD1E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXJvbpCrdvM&feature=related

oh btw this is Dick with Robbie II, after his certificate trial PH1 he became a PSD.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> that decoy is what we refer to as a HELPER....we dont call all our suitwearing folk decoys, we have decoys and we have helpers, I prefer a helper any time of day as to a decoy, not every decoy can HELP a dog...he might know the trial guidelines but that doesnt mean he can actualy do anything to help a dog...I would say this is a very good decoy/helper...a rare breed indeed


Absolutely agree 100%. I can see the help in the video and since it's a training video he should be helping but some "decoys" just don't get that it's not about breaking the dog down in training but trying to make it stronger.

Dick and Selena, you know this helper well? This video is old and I thought he looked good several years ago when I first watched it. Does he do nationals, is he still around?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Anna, here some vids from a trial (contest, not certifying trial). Esp the decoy who does "de stok" (stick attack) is a good trial decoy (3x on the nationals) as well as a helper on training.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aDHduxbD1E
> 
> ...


He missed Robbie on the front attack. Not that it would have mattered!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim, saw the decoy on his decoy exam (for national decoy). His name is at the tip of my tongue, but can't reproduce it ](*,)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm guessing you guys like what you see from him!
How is Kevin coming along?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So Dick, with the new temperament test that they came up with to make sure your dog is a little ******, would Robbie have passed that test ?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So Dick, with the new temperament test that they came up with to make sure your dog is a little ******, would Robbie have passed that test ?


 no.

At his trial the members of the jury were seated in a little trailer. At the beginning of the day you have to assign yourself, WITH dog. They wanted Dick to take Robbie II into the little trailer to check his chip etc. Dick refused and left the dog with me, just at the door outside. Jury made a lot of fuss about it, but Robbie really wanted to clear out that little trailer. After a few minutes of discussion (and the look on Robbies face and my hard attempts to just keep him where he was instead of clearing out the trialer) convinced them that I could do the chip test with the reader...


ps for the visual: I'm 1.60 m, Robbie is about 70/71 cm shoulderheight....


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

never seen her work and i wouldn't call it a favorite but: Noditha Teufelsgrund offspring- she really left her mark, whenever I see one of her progeny, male or female, those suckers can work.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that Remco n the first clip? 



Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Anna, here some vids from a trial (contest, not certifying trial). Esp the decoy who does "de stok" (stick attack) is a good trial decoy (3x on the nationals) as well as a helper on training.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aDHduxbD1E
> 
> ...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Is that Remco n the first clip?


yep!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Is that Remco n the first clip?


Dat is Remco tijdens zijn laatste officieele wedstrijd als helper, de Stef Roestbokaal.
Zowel voor hem als voor mij een speciaale wedstrijd om mee te doen. Als eerbewijs aan Stef.

Dick


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Dat is Remco tijdens zijn laatste officieele wedstrijd als helper, de Stef Roestbokaal.
> Zowel voor hem als voor mij een speciaale wedstrijd om mee te doen. Als eerbewijs aan Stef.
> 
> Dick


Stef was THE nicest guy in de hondesport I've ever met. Mentioning his name still gets the chills through my spine, I will never ever forget his very distinct laugh and the good times we had when we were together.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> Stef was THE nicest guy in de hondesport I've ever met. Mentioning his name still gets the chills through my spine, I will never ever forget his very distinct laugh and the good times we had when we were together.


Ditto, know exactly what you mean..He is stil missed.

Dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What do you think the long term outcome of the temperament test will be ?

Also, what percentage of handlers and dogs will not receive a certificate due to the dog not wanting to have strange people hovering over him ?


----------

